# Worker's Cottages, Ambergate, Derbyshire, June 2015



## HughieD (Jun 23, 2015)

The first of a trio of reports from my recent trip to Ambergate, Derbyshire. They are all linked in terms of their ownership and their geography, however there are far too many pictures for a single report. This set is of a row of derelict worker’s houses. There are 5-6 terrace properties and a series of outbuildings which were used to house the workers of the nearby Johnson and Nephew wire works. Beyond that I can’t find any more info. They’ve clearly been boarded up for a while and looking inside of the windows where the pikeys have ripped the boards off, the interiors look very damp. That and the fact I didn’t have my torch with me meant I declined to stumble around in these rather dank and dark derps. Here’s the pictures…

Most of the cottages are pretty well sealed:


img9962 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Although some are open for viewing:


img9968 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nature is starting to reclaim the houses:


img9966 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and assorted out-buildings:


img9975 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9963 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9959 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Structurally the walls are pretty solid:


img9961 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But the roof at the back isn’t looking too clever:


img9976 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9979 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it isn’t going to win any interior design awards:


img9970 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the obligatory ripping out of fireplaces has occurred:


img9964 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK…that’s it for that one. Next time it’s factory time! Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2015)

Great set of shots.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 25, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Great set of shots.



Cheers mate. Not quite as posh as the owner's big house on the hill (see third of the trio of reports).


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice work., I love how nature reclaims these places. Coronation street, derelictus!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 26, 2015)

Black Shuck said:


> Coronation street, derelictus!



Ha ha.....I like that!


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice to see a place where nature has had the opportunity to reclaim it
Looks like it was a nice place in its day
Cheers for sharing


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2015)

It is nice to see how nature takes things back if it gets a chance, I enjoyed your post, Thanks


----------



## ironsky (Jul 2, 2015)

Recently went to Ambergate been before, the workers cottages at a rough guess were built in the 1840s. Quite well built , the inside of the cottages are really damp and the floors are gone even a metal bed was hanging down - just. The curious thing about these cottages is the back they seem to built into the hillside . I spotted a couple of battered ovens still in the kitchens!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 2, 2015)

ironsky said:


> Recently went to Ambergate been before, the workers cottages at a rough guess were built in the 1840s. Quite well built , the inside of the cottages are really damp and the floors are gone even a metal bed was hanging down - just. The curious thing about these cottages is the back they seem to built into the hillside . I spotted a couple of battered ovens still in the kitchens!



Yeah...they are incredibly dank...that and the dark were the reason I passed on further internal examination. Think you've hit the nail on the head - they are built into the hillside plus now the trees have grown up around them.


----------

